

Is Facebook More Addictive Than Cigarettes?  - seanmb
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/2/6/is-facebook-more-addictive-than-cigarettes--2

======
mitchie_luna
No, Facebook is not more addictive than cigarettes. Facebook may be addictive
at first but when you reach the saturation point, the addiction diminish.
Unlike cigarettes, the more you smoke, the more you become addicted to it and
it is hard to remove from your system.

